# Installing Garmin EchoMAP 73 sv



## jbird68 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, I started to install my new depth finder. I got the transducer mounted and the bracket mounted. It was only 40 degrees F out. My fingers were freezing cold by the time I wrapped up for the day.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 17, 2017)

Right on!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 17, 2017)

I was a bit worried about the transducer being that far off-center and still getting a good return. The slope at the back of the transom ws more than I thought also. I still think it will be in the water at higher speeds. Now to run the power and transducer cables to the console. There is power under the console so I don't have to run the power cable all the way to the battery at the back.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 17, 2017)

Give me a few i found an awesome vid of how to mount it right the first time. The right on was for. The Garmin seems like everyone skips over.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/fw_AGEjzR-4

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 17, 2017)

Got it finished today. Wasn't too bad feeding the transducer cable. Bring on the warm weather so I can start using it. 










I saw that video while searching YouTube for how to videos. Makes sense. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

